# So easy to train



## sdeyoung1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Just wondering about everyone else's experiences and I just had to share this story. I have never trained a dog before or owned a dog of my own (always more of a cat person up until now). Anyway, it seems that my 2 year old vizsla is incredibly smart and easy to train. She has picked up on so many things on her own that it has actually required no effort at all to teach her certain things. When I tell her to go get her ball in a certain tone she runs and finds her ball immediately, and brings it back to me so I can throw it. She knows "sit" and "no", although we're still working on "heel" which has been somewhat of a challenge. And, to my surprise, when I tell her to go to bed she runs upstairs, gets into bed and lies down... I didn't even teach her that! She just figured it out, it's truly incredible!

Also, it's so cute, every time I tell her "good girl" she wags her tail no matter what.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Wait till you have to teach it to stop digging ;D


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Things merc wants to learn ehe picks up in seconds. Things that aren't so much fun for him take a little bit longer... It's greatbyour V understands "good girl"


----------



## Neoflyte (Aug 21, 2010)

V's are amazingly trainable if you take the time. Having never trained a dog before I trained my first V, Cooper, to be off leash anywhere, under almost any circumstance.. He heeled off leash, played Frisbee in our front yard 10 feet from the street but didn't chase a bad throw into it, went voluntarily and laid down during family meals, wouldn't go thru any door without being released or accompanied, never touched people food at parties, I once laid a line of thick string to divide a room and told him to "stay back" while the family ran around and played in an indoor gym on the other side, he never crossed the line or whined about it, bless his heart.

Yes that's a bit of a brag, but it's to point out that with lots of exercise, socialization and 10-15 minutes a day of training 5-7 days a week, anyone can train a great dog.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, that's why I feel bad we haven't put as much time as we should have into Rosie--she's a bright girl. Always looks at you bright-eyed to see what it is you want from her during training sessions. I agree these dogs are very easy to train.


----------



## 19Delta (Jan 20, 2010)

V's can suprise the heck out of you. At 3 months Strider was sitting on our couch with me in the basement. My wife opened the upstairs door and announced she had found the remote and placed it on the top step.

Strider jumped off the couch, ran upstairs, picked up the remote and dutifully "retrieved" it to hand. All of this without any retrieving training nor any commands by me. He just "knew" that I should have the remote in my hand.
Utterly amazing animals.

Tim

PS. I tried telling him to fetch me a beer right after that...he just looked at me with that classical "V" look like I was crazy.


----------

